# Vanuatu Centipede pics



## Henry Kane (Sep 30, 2002)

I just got 2 of these guys about 2 weeks ago. They have both eaten a fat Anole since too. Hope you like them.

Atrax


----------



## Henry Kane (Sep 30, 2002)

Here's a head shot.


----------



## El Johano (Sep 30, 2002)

Great pics Atrax!
Those Vanuatu centipedes look a lot like my assumed S. subspinipes which is supposed to be from Peru (although I kind of doubt that).
Here’s a pic


----------



## Henry Kane (Sep 30, 2002)

I wouldn't rule it out depending on when you acquired your pede. I have 3 S. subspinipes from Hawaii that have almost the same coloration as well. Most pics I've seen of the Puerto Rican giant also look similar.
Where did you get you peruvian sub? Very nice pic by the way. Great looking pede!


----------



## El Johano (Sep 30, 2002)

Well, I bought it in February from a person who in turn bought it from a German dealer, the German dealer got it from a, according to them, trustworthy dealer in Florida.
I have no idea of when the dealer in Florida collected them.

An interesting fact is that along with the assumed S. subspinipes I bought 2 other centipedes thought to be the same species (they look quite similar, although there are some minor colour differences).
But I counted the antennae articles on all 3 of them the other day, the one on the picture in my previous post has 18 articles, 6 smooth, the other two has 17, 5 smooth which agrees to S. alternans.
One of the (by me) assumed alternanas has laid eggs, the babies are currently approximately 1'.
Here’s a picture of one of the alternans (?), it wasn’t happy about posing for the camera…


----------

